# General Topics > General Discussion & News >  American Bullfrog care

## Ryan

*Introduction*
American Bullfrogs are monsterous frogs from the ranidae family that can grow from 6 to 8 inches
 in adulthood. Bullfrogs are origionally from eastern canada and the United states, the frogs appear
 in a grass green, to olive gree, and some will even have a small reticulated patter but this is a 
mutation that is native to the southeast united states, in captivity, an albino color is available
 with yellow skin and red eyes.

*Aquesition
*Bullfrogs are most commonly used for food, frog legs, because of this bullfrogs have escaped and 
can be found almost anywhere in the world except australia. Bullfrogs will be sold at china shops or
 in resturaunts selling frog legs, however the frog may be an adult already. Another option that is
 more simple is checking local pet stores if they sell bullfrogs, most will sell the frogs as large 
tadpoles. If these arent options for you, catching a bullfrog may be the best choice.

*Housing and Temperatures
*unlike most frogs, theh american bullfrog can be kept either in an outdoor pond or in a tank, however
 if you have a tank. The rule of thumb for housing frogs is ten gallons for every inch of frog. A four inch
 frog can be housed in a fourty gallon. Adults will need a 100 gallon or a 75 gallon,if you do not have room
 for the tank, the outdoor pond would be an easier but more expensive setup for the frog. you can make a
 half and half tank or 50% water and floating cork flats and rocks breaking the surface of the water and 
have a strong filter and if possible a canister filter.

When you see the frogs, they are always on a log or in the bwater basking in the sun, the favourable
 conditions for the frogs are 75 to 85 degrees farenheight or 24 to 28 degrees celcius, a deep dome lamp
 or a strip light will work for the frogs, the water will not need to be heated.

*Diet
*Bullfrogs are voracious eaters and have been known to eat baby beavers, hatchling turtles, ducklings, birds,
 and even other frogs of their own species, Froglets will need to be fed daily to every second day and be fed
 as many crickets as he can eat in 5 minutes, adults will need something larger than crickets and will need 
crayfish or dubia roaches, pinky mice or adult mice can be fed sparsingly but can cause obesity and blindness.
Bullfrogs that will not eat will need to be force fed or be fed at night before bed.

----------


## demon amphibians

Good post Bryan the size of tank you suggest is totally appropriate. I couldn't agree more American bull frogs will also eat snakes and lizards.

----------

